# Gave in to acrylic yarn



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, yes..... LOTS of us have found it squeaks... Like nails on a chalkboard for me. 

I realized (over time and from here on KP) that I prefer superwash wool for baby items. It is JUST as easy to care for, breathable and more comfortable to wear and NO squeak. Chalk it up to lesson learned.

We all have our own personal tastes (in EVERYTHING in our lives) and yours is natural fibers over acrylics... No offense taken!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.

That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

btw, I'm not saying you have to use acrylic. I use wool, alpaca, luxury or acrylic... they all have their place in my stash... I was just trying to think why you are having SUCH a rough time with it.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Me too dragonfly,I find that I knit easily with acrylic,socks,ety plastic needles or bamboo. I just loove to knit with any of it whether wool,alpaca,or man made. lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I use different fibers also but mostly acrylic. I have never had it squeak and the only time it ever stuck to the needle was when I used bamboo needles.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


 :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Was it the Bernat Softee Baby yarn? I've used that before, and I think with nickel plated needles. It didn't squeak for me. I can imagine it would stick to wood, carbon, and bamboo, especially if you're a tight knitter. It's a nice acrylic but I'm not going to say there isn't better ones out there. I hope you're not basing your decision on that one yarn. 

Natural fibers are fine but when it comes to busy moms and babies, it doesn't make sense to gift items that need to be hand washed. I know if I had gotten any, they'd have gotten no use. And I only had one baby at a time! Save your time and yarn and knit only for yourself or others who you know will use and properly care for the item. 

It's funny you mention this because I used a very precious skein of sock yarn (Felici) to knit a hat and socks for my nephew's son. The poor kid broke out in such a rash and I felt awful. The yarn is a super soft merino/nylon blend. I vowed never to use wool for a newborn again. Acrylics only. And I'm kind of angry that I wasted that beautiful skein of yarn.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have found that Knit Picks Brava doesn't stick to the needles and it slides really nicely up and down the needles. I am using it now to make my step-mom a blanket/lap afghan and it really is a nice product. The skeins only cost about $2.50 each so the cost is decent as well. I would suggest that you give Brava a shot before you completely give up working with acrylic yarn. I am a yarn snob myself, and like the others I would probably have chosen superwash to make the items with. Having said that, if acrylic was the yarn choice because of easy care, then I would definitely order it from Knit Picks. Just my 2 cents.. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> I use different fibers also but mostly acrylic. I have never had it squeak and the only time it ever stuck to the needle was when I used bamboo needles.


:thumbup:


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't had that many issues. I've used acrylic mostly for price and availability.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> Was it the Bernat Softee Baby yarn? I've used that before, and I think with nickel plated needles. It didn't squeak for me. I can imagine it would stick to wood, carbon, and bamboo, especially if you're a tight knitter. It's a nice acrylic but I'm not going to say there isn't better ones out there. I hope you're not basing your decision on that one yarn.
> 
> Natural fibers are fine but when it comes to busy moms and babies, it doesn't make sense to gift items that need to be hand washed. I know if I had gotten any, they'd have gotten no use. And I only had one baby at a time! Save your time and yarn and knit only for yourself or others who you know will use and properly care for the item.
> 
> It's funny you mention this because I used a very precious skein of sock yarn (Felici) to knit a hat and socks for my nephew's son. The poor kid broke out in such a rash and I felt awful. The yarn is a super soft merino/nylon blend. I vowed never to use wool for a newborn again. Acrylics only. And I'm kind of angry that I wasted that beautiful skein of yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


 :thumbup:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


I would agree adjust needle size if the yarn is not cooperating with your needles. The sad truth is that needle sizes and gauges are not as accurate and standardized as we think!. I was measuring a circular [and thank heaven some makers are now marking them] and it came up 2 different sizes based on which gauge I was using! :roll:


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

KroSha said:


> You've probably started another worthless 25 page thread.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ~~~


Ha Ha! Very true. But here's my 2 cents worth: I have never had any acrylic squeak, and the only time I ever had anything stick to the needles, the needles were bamboo. 
But as long as it didn't squeak out of tune I could have lived with that.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

trisha2 said:


> Ha Ha! Very true. But here's my 2 cents worth: I have never had any acrylic squeak, and the only time I ever had anything stick to the needles, the needles were bamboo.
> But as long as it didn't squeak out of tune I could have lived with that.


 :lol: I've never had the squeak either.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

The only squeaking I've heard is from the whiners.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Am sorry you are having a bad experience with acrylic, hope the projects DO come out cute. It is wonderful that we have so many yarn, needle and pattern choices now! Personally, I go back and forth between yarn types and have never had any problems. Good luck with your foray into the acrylic world.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cah said:


> Was it the Bernat Softee Baby yarn? I've used that before, and I think with nickel plated needles. It didn't squeak for me. I can imagine it would stick to wood, carbon, and bamboo, especially if you're a tight knitter. It's a nice acrylic but I'm not going to say there isn't better ones out there. I hope you're not basing your decision on that one yarn.
> 
> Natural fibers are fine but when it comes to busy moms and babies, it doesn't make sense to gift items that need to be hand washed. I know if I had gotten any, they'd have gotten no use. And I only had one baby at a time! Save your time and yarn and knit only for yourself or others who you know will use and properly care for the item.
> 
> It's funny you mention this because I used a very precious skein of sock yarn (Felici) to knit a hat and socks for my nephew's son. The poor kid broke out in such a rash and I felt awful. The yarn is a super soft merino/nylon blend. I vowed never to use wool for a newborn again. Acrylics only. And I'm kind of angry that I wasted that beautiful skein of yarn.


She didn't mention what kind of Bernat yarn she used....personally I like the Bernat Softee Baby yarn I have used even with toddler & my 5 yr. old GD sweaters. She has a rash problem and I have to be very careful what yarns I used for her.

If I'm working on a child's project the LYS I go to usually recommend Encore. It is funny though I just finish a poncho for my GD in Encore and she said its too itchy. Even some super-wash yarns she doesn't like.

When I order from Webs or Jimmy Beans over the phone. The clerk doesn't suggest to use any wool on a child because you never know if they will break out. It is always a better acrylic yarn.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

After being a member here for a few years I have come to the conclusion that UK acrylic is made very differently from USA. I haven't used pure wool for about 40 years.The 70s was about the time the original stiff, spiky, smelly acrylic yarn vanished and something indistinguishable from wool at half the price replaced it. I am knitting a kimono type type cardigan in 100per cent acrylic yarn(Marriner), I'm using steel circulars ATM but have used both plastics wood,but not bamboo, and have no problem with stitches sticking 
It drapes well and the colours are lovely and best of all I can throw it in the washing machine. Try a different brand, you might just have bought a lemon.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


Please show a picture when done, if you can.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

KroSha said:


> To acrylic or not to acrylic?
> 
> All right, so you've had some problems.
> 
> ...


If YOU find a particular thread "useless", you are neither obligated to comment or to read such topics. Knitters are free to post what ever they wish... Perhaps refer to the forum rules of you have questions.

The OP is simply sharing HER experience from HER viewpoint as you are welcome to share yours.

We all have the our own personal preferences on yarn we choose to knit with and wear, the food we eat, where we choose to live, etc. etc. it DOES makes SENSE to me to discuss experiences with fibers on a knitting site.... If you don't agree, you can skip this topic or take it up with Admin.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Cats are out.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

martyr said:


> I would agree adjust needle size if the yarn is not cooperating with your needles. The sad truth is that needle sizes and gauges are not as accurate and standardized as we think!. I was measuring a circular [and thank heaven some makers are now marking them] and it came up 2 different sizes based on which gauge I was using! :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> Ha Ha! Very true. But here's my 2 cents worth: I have never had any acrylic squeak, and the only time I ever had anything stick to the needles, the needles were bamboo.
> But as long as it didn't squeak out of tune I could have lived with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Downsouth Knitter said:


> Am sorry you are having a bad experience with acrylic, hope the projects DO come out cute. It is wonderful that we have so many yarn, needle and pattern choices now! Personally, I go back and forth between yarn types and have never had any problems. Good luck with your foray into the acrylic world.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

WD-40


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> She didn't mention what kind of Bernat yarn she used....personally I like the Bernat Softee Baby yarn I have used even with toddler & my 5 yr. old GD sweaters. She has a rash problem and I have to be very careful what yarns I used for her.
> 
> If I'm working on a child's project the LYS I go to usually recommend Encore. It is funny though I just finish a poncho for my GD in Encore and she said its too itchy. Even some super-wash yarns she doesn't like.
> 
> When I order from Webs or Jimmy Beans over the phone. The clerk doesn't suggest to use any wool on a child because you never know if they will break out. It is always a better acrylic yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> After being a member here for a few years I have come to the conclusion that UK acrylic is made very differently from USA. I haven't used pure wool for about 40 years.The 70s was about the time the original stiff, spiky, smelly acrylic yarn vanished and something indistinguishable from wool at half the price replaced it. I am knitting a kimono type type cardigan in 100per cent acrylic yarn(Marriner), I'm using steel circulars ATM but have used both plastics wood,but not bamboo, and have no problem with stitches sticking
> It drapes well and the colours are lovely and best of all I can throw it in the washing machine. Try a different brand, you might just have bought a lemon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> After being a member here for a few years I have come to the conclusion that UK acrylic is made very differently from USA. I haven't used pure wool for about 40 years.The 70s was about the time the original stiff, spiky, smelly acrylic yarn vanished and something indistinguishable from wool at half the price replaced it. I am knitting a kimono type type cardigan in 100per cent acrylic yarn(Marriner), I'm using steel circulars ATM but have used both plastics wood,but not bamboo, and have no problem with stitches sticking
> It drapes well and the colours are lovely and best of all I can throw it in the washing machine. Try a different brand, you might just have bought a lemon.


yes I agree - I bought a pack of Stylecraft 4ply yarn ( 18 different colors) from Deramores for about $25 ( it was some time ago so a bit unsure) to crochet a blanket by Lucy from Attic 24. I thought it was wonderful to work with. I used the odd leftover balls to practice freestyle crochet and made a cushion cover.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I use a variety of yarns but have never come across a squeaky acrylic. Sorry you have that problem. I, too, wonder if UK acrylics are better in that respect. There are certainly some that you wouldn't even guess were acrylic


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I had not used 100% acrylic in quite a while either but I have recently used acrylic/wool blends with great results. 

Just a couple of weeks ago though I used a chunky acrylic from Michaels called Charisma for a small project and loved it! It flowed smoothly on HiyaHiya stainless steel needles and was soft but sturdy and the colorway was bright. It was the larger needles used that caused my hands to ache a little more than usual, it had nothing to do with the yarn. I was impressed.

Not all acrylics are created equal as with every other fiber.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I just finished knitting some baby items in acrylic yarn & had no squeaks! I used Plymouth & Cascade baby yarns & they were a delight to work with. I also used my wood needles & the yarn glided over them but it might have helped I'm a loose knitter.
I have also used super wash wool for baby items. I like knitting with both...
Maybe try another acrylic yarn & you will have better results with your needles.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> WD-40


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dijewe said:


> yes I agree - I bought a pack of Stylecraft 4ply yarn ( 18 different colors) from Deramores for about $25 ( it was some time ago so a bit unsure) to crochet a blanket by Lucy from Attic 24. I thought it was wonderful to work with. I used the odd leftover balls to practice freestyle crochet and made a cushion cover.


I like Stylecraft yarn. I'm using the Carnival chunky 100% acrylic just now and it's lovely.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Galaxycraft, are you being "hall monitor" today? LOL &#128512; This thread gave me a chuckle because I could see what was coming!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I do a lot of charity knitting of baby hats for the local hospital, and we must use acrylic. I buy the discontinued Bernat Baby Jacquard from the Spinrite E-Tent - great yardage, pretty colors, nice feel and washes great. No problem with either bamboo, Addis or Dreamz circulars. No squeaks, no strain. Just a thought.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Galaxycraft, are you being "hall monitor" today? LOL 😀 This thread gave me a chuckle because I could see what was coming!


Nah - just sayin' as Iz seez them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I like Stylecraft yarn. I'm using the Carnival chunky 100% acrylic just now and it's lovely.


James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

samdog13 said:


> I do a lot of charity knitting of baby hats for the local hospital, and we must use acrylic. I buy the discontinued Bernat Baby Jacquard from the Spinrite E-Tent - great yardage, pretty colors, nice feel and washes great. No problem with either bamboo, Addis or Dreamz circulars. No squeaks, no strain. Just a thought.


That was one of Bernat's yarns I enjoyed using.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


I haven't tried their yarns yet. It is on my list for purchasing next year.
I am finishing up with my obligated projects and then it is onto the holiday gifts.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have used some very expensive yarns that I loved knitting or crocheting with and I have used some very inexpensive acrylic yarn that was a dream to work with.
To each their own preference. I think you were smart to use the acrylic for the baby items so that they can be easy care and used as you want them to be.
I have only had one yarn squeak on me and that was some old Woolworth yarn that an aging neighbor gave me- it has been stored for years. The price tag on it was 39 cents so you know how old it was. But when it was washed and dried, it was soft and pliable.


----------



## Crafty Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

With you Trisha, Stylecraft is lovely to knit. Never had a squeak!?


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Cats are out.


....headed to the sweat lodge to contemplate all this and stay outta way of cats.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I only use acrylic for all my knitting/crocheting and use bamboo needles only, never had a problem and been knitting for 50 years. Maybe your needles need a wipe down or try one size bigger


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


Lostie, are you aware that you are repeating yourself?? :XD:  :lol:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

I knit Jean Greenhowe Dolls and always use Acrylic Yarn. I have on occasions experienced squeaking, but I think it is to do with Needle size because she recommends that you use a 3mm Needle so that the Stuffing doesn't show through. If you use the same Yarn on a 4mm Needle then there is no squeaking, so it obviously isn't the Yarn.

Jenny x


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

James Brett marble is 100% acrylic and Sirdar baby Crofter is 50/50 acrylic and nylon. I have used both several times and both are lovely to knit with and wash and wear well. I think acrylic yarns must vary a great deal in their quality. I also love to knit with alpaca!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


Funny, I just ordered some to crochet a hat and scarf for my daughter's boyfriend. (Her request) Sounds like it was a good choice.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


James C Brett Marble Chunky - 25% off now at Deramores.
Fantastic yarn and beautiful colours.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


Love this yarn too...not "squeaky." It could be needle size..never had it happen :thumbup:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont knit with wool as I'm allergic to it so I mainly knit with acrylic. I dont know if its the needles I use but I have never in over 40 years ever had it sqeak on me.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I use different fibers also but mostly acrylic. I have never had it squeak and the only time it ever stuck to the needle was when I used bamboo needles.


I've been knitting for over 40 years & have tried all different types of fibers (natural & man made). I use different acrylic yarns a lot & know that they are not created equal. In all the years I've been knitting with all these different yarns, I have NEVER had a yarn squeak on my needles.

barbdpayne,
I suspect that you are either knitting too tightly or using the wrong needles for that fiber. I've found that if you're having a hard time knitting a fiber, try using a different type needle. It can make all the difference.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I actually did have one yarn that squeaked on me. It was simply called Bernat Worsted and it came in a big ball, maybe 12 or 16 oz. I really didn't like that yarn paired with the ChiaoGoo needles but I didn't have a different brand in that size. I have an awful lot of that yarn left as I'd originally gotten enough on sale for a blanket at a Walmart. It's the most icky acrylic I've ever used and I've used lots of different brands. It was very rough, almost crunchy, going through my fingers. People say that about RHSS but they haven't tried this Bernat stuff! RHSS is really nice compared to this.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

While I use acrylic when it makes sense (due to care or cost), I definitely have had a few squeaky acrylics. Recently I was working on something with some scrap acrylic (so I'm not sure what brand) but my guy actually asked me if I was going to be doing it long as the sound was bothering him and he normally _NEVER_ complain about my projects. Most of the time though, they don't.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I use a variety of yarns but have never come across a squeaky acrylic. Sorry you have that problem. I, too, wonder if UK acrylics are better in that respect. There are certainly some that you wouldn't even guess were acrylic


I agree


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Rosette said:


> James Brett marble is 100% acrylic and Sirdar baby Crofter is 50/50 acrylic and nylon. I have used both several times and both are lovely to knit with and wash and wear well. I think acrylic yarns must vary a great deal in their quality. I also love to knit with alpaca!


I'm just sewing up a sweater I made for my son using sirdar baby crofter, and I agree it knitted up beautifully and was a pleasure to use.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used tons of acrylic yarns, and I don't think I have ever had the problems you are describing. I much prefer Lion Brand Baby Soft for the hooded zip back baby sweaters I make, one skein is 5 oz. and it's enough for the sweater. I did have a problem with some needles, I run an alcohol swab down them and cleaned them off, it helped.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Choices choices choices.
Did I say choices? Some acrylics are better than others just like any other fiber natural or not.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> btw, I'm not saying you have to use acrylic. I use wool, alpaca, luxury or acrylic... they all have their place in my stash... I was just trying to think why you are having SUCH a rough time with it.


I am wondering that too. Every fiber has plus and minus but the sticking to the needles makes me think something else is a problem. Is it true to gauge for your pattern? Maybe your dislike for the feel of the yarn is affecting your tension? More than once I have changed needles as I have trouble with the bamboo needles.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> WD-40


Really? Hmmmm???

I was thinking that clear silicone spray?

Hahahahahahahahahaha...

~~~


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> If YOU find a particular thread "useless", you are neither obligated to comment or to read such topics. Knitters are free to post what ever they wish... Perhaps refer to the forum rules of you have questions.
> 
> The OP is simply sharing HER experience from HER viewpoint as you are welcome to share yours.
> 
> We all have the our own personal preferences on yarn we choose to knit with and wear, the food we eat, where we choose to live, etc. etc. it DOES makes SENSE to me to discuss experiences with fibers on a knitting site.... If you don't agree, you can skip this topic or take it up with Admin.


 :thumbup:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


I thought about that but I am using the required needle to get gauge. This yarn is very pretty and looks like a high quality of wool and will turn out beautifully. It just isn't fun to knit with!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

deshka said:


> I have used tons of acrylic yarns, and I don't think I have ever had the problems you are describing. I much prefer Lion Brand Baby Soft for the hooded zip back baby sweaters I make, one skein is 5 oz. and it's enough for the sweater. I did have a problem with some needles, I run an alcohol swab down them and cleaned them off, it helped.


I like that idea of cleaning them with an alcohol swab and I have a large supply of those since I have to use them to clean my husband's picc line daily before changing the medication bag. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Choices choices choices.
> Did I say choices? Some acrylics are better than others just like any other fiber natural or not.


Yes, there are choices, of course. Unfortunately the Joann's near me was very low in inventory so there weren't many choices in colors I wanted to use. Since I am making these for twins, I wanted to use a main color and a trim color for one and then reverse the main and trim colors for the second. There weren't enough of two colors I liked in any of the other brands. And as I said before, the yarn is very pretty and soft looking and feeling. It is just the way it slides (or not) on the needles.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Yes, there are choices, of course. Unfortunately the Joann's near me was very low in inventory so there weren't many choices in colors I wanted to use. Since I am making these for twins, I wanted to use a main color and a trim color for one and then reverse the main and trim colors for the second. There weren't enough of two colors I liked in any of the other brands. And as I said before, the yarn is very pretty and soft looking and feeling. It is just the way it slides (or not) on the needles.


Understood and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

KroSha said:


> To acrylic or not to acrylic?
> 
> All right, so you've had some problems.
> 
> ...


Wow. I thought we were free to post anything about knitting and what we like and dislike. I don't care if people use human hair for knitting...it is about what makes us happy--and for me, it is using nice wools and alpacas. If you find the posts worthless, feel free to not read them but don't be insulting.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to add another comment--why does there need to be a polarized diatribe on acrylic vs non-acrylic. I think that if you think there has been a diatribe, there is another problem going on. Most of us don't care what others knit with. We use what we like and need and can afford. Hardly a reason for acrimony. I find it interesting to hear what people use and why and what they think about it. As Katsch wrote--choices, choices, choices.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Just to add another comment--why does there need to be a polarized diatribe on acrylic vs non-acrylic. I think that if you think there has been a diatribe, there is another problem going on. Most of us don't care what others knit with. We use what we like and need and can afford. Hardly a reason for acrimony. I find it interesting to hear what people use and why and what they think about it. As Katsch wrote--choices, choices, choices.


You are correct. There has been so much negative talk on this forum of late about acrylic and some posts were very insulting to other members. I felt this was going to be another thread knocking acrylic. I apologize to you for making the choices statement.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I also prefer natural fibres to work with and wear. 
Acrylic has it's place and some recipients of my craft prefer acrylic... Not all acrylic is the same. I find some are softer than others...
I'm doing a few acrylic squares at present. One of the ladies in my kitting group is ill and is out of action. We are all knitting a few squares in acrylic and one of us is putting it all together as a blanket for our friend, as a reminder that we are all thinking of her in her time of sickness.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> Yes, there are choices, of course. Unfortunately the Joann's near me was very low in inventory so there weren't many choices in colors I wanted to use. Since I am making these for twins, I wanted to use a main color and a trim color for one and then reverse the main and trim colors for the second. There weren't enough of two colors I liked in any of the other brands. And as I said before, the yarn is very pretty and soft looking and feeling. It is just the way it slides (or not) on the needles.


I like your idea of swapping colors. Look forward to seeing your pictures posted when you get done. I'll bet you never expected to stir up such a hornet's nest! Who'da thunk?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Just to add another comment--why does there need to be a polarized diatribe on acrylic vs non-acrylic. I think that if you think there has been a diatribe, there is another problem going on. Most of us don't care what others knit with. We use what we like and need and can afford. Hardly a reason for acrimony. I find it interesting to hear what people use and why and what they think about it. As Katsch wrote--choices, choices, choices.


👍👍 Well said.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

was also going to suggest plastic, I have some that work very well, but don't know the brand for sure, they are older.


jjolo32 said:


> Me too dragonfly,I find that I knit easily with acrylic,socks,ety plastic needles or bamboo. I just loove to knit with any of it whether wool,alpaca,or man made. lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> 👍👍 Well said.


Very well said :thumbup:


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

KnitPicks does make an awesome acrylic. So does Kraemer, and James C. Brett. I have worked with Universal before and been happy. I think it's Lion Brand who makes Amazing, and it is pretty nice. I find it more consistent if I order from than rather than root around store bins.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I have had Caron Simply Soft stick and squeak when using bamboo needles in a humid environment and no a.c.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lesson for you.. Don't use this yarn again. Be happy enjoy your knitting...if a yarn of any fiber is a "joy sucker", note it and avoid it..&#128558;


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Lesson for you.. Don't use this yarn again. Be happy enjoy your knitting...if a yarn of any fiber is a "joy sucker", note it and avoid it..😮


👍


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Lesson for you.. Don't use this yarn again. Be happy enjoy your knitting...if a yarn of any fiber is a "joy sucker", note it and avoid it..😮


Well said :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


Same here, no problems at all.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a lot of acrylic yarn. Occasionally had a problem with it not gliding nicely on the needles, but never have had a problem with it squeaking. I've learned to NEVER use bamboo needles with acrylics.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> btw, I'm not saying you have to use acrylic. I use wool, alpaca, luxury or acrylic... they all have their place in my stash... I was just trying to think why you are having SUCH a rough time with it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm knitting an oversize sweater (Suit) with Bernat Softee Baby yarn in a flannel color. I use all kinds of fiber, but must say that when I was knitting with this at my knitting group, I got many comments on how lovely and even my stitches were. That doesn't usually happen to me. This is going to be a go-to winter sweater and I'm going to want to be able to throw it in the washer and dryer. I'm using Hiya Hiya sharps, no sticking, no squeaking, just easy knitting that's coming out so evenly that I am amazed.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

KroSha said:


> To acrylic or not to acrylic?
> 
> All right, so you've had some problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Debbystitchknit said:


> was also going to suggest plastic, I have some that work very well, but don't know the brand for sure, they are older.


I thought for a second that you were referring to plastic yarn. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


I don't understand your problem with acrylic yarn.
Here, in my country (Europe) we can buy the most soft and comfy acrylic yarns without all that nasty irritations you mention.
I knit all baby items in soft and lovely acrylic yarns. Never had a problem. Perhaps you could try a bigger size needle to work more comfortable.
There are many beautiful and soft and pretty acrylic yarns who knit without all those problems. I can use every needle I want, metal, plastic, even the most cheep needles, no problem with our acrylics .... here in my country.

Of course you can buy bad acrylics and bad woolen yarns but you can buy nice acrylics and nice woolen yarns.
Acrylic isn't bad or wrong or whatever, there are good and bad yarns ....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I thought for a second that you were referring to plastic yarn. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, yes..... LOTS of us have found it squeaks... Like nails on a chalkboard for me.
> 
> I realized (over time and from here on KP) that I prefer superwash wool for baby items. It is JUST as easy to care for, breathable and more comfortable to wear and NO squeak. Chalk it up to lesson learned.
> 
> We all have our own personal tastes (in EVERYTHING in our lives) and yours is natural fibers over acrylics... No offense taken!


I Agree.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


I dislike some acrylic yarns, and avoid them now, but still mainly use acrylic cos it's so easy to care for. For babies I would ALWAYS choose Sirdar Snuggly. Never had. problems with any acrylic sticking to needles or squeeking. Good quality wool yarns cost more, need special care, and of course, there's always the risk of allergies.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> I have had Caron Simply Soft stick and squeak when using bamboo needles in a humid environment and no a.c.


I was going to mention this. The heat and humidity can sometimes make it difficult for me to knit. My hands get damp and the stitches won't slide easily. No AC for me either. But other than that, I think acrylics are great.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Where does this squeaking come from? I have yet to hear it in all my years of knitting. Just asking- not fanning,


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Me too :lol: :lol:


I wondered if anyone would go there. False alarm as it happens. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


I love knitting with acrylic yarns,as most of what I knit are afghans that get very used and need washing a lot! I hate metal needles I find them to slippery and I drop stitches.You may be a tight knitter and thus the squeaking and sticking,give metal needles a try with the type of acrylic your using,if the squeaking persists your needles might need a cleaning.Happy knitting!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


 The major part of my knitting projects for the past two years has been winter hats/gloves/mittens/scarves for our homeless vets at the NY VA hospital. We HAVE to use acrylics bc the vets do not have reliable access to laundering facilities.
YARNS:
I've NEVER had ANY acrylic yarn [I've used good ole reliable, RED HEART, COATS & CLARK'S, PLYMOUTH, PILGRIM, WINTUK (when I can get it from my many KP Pals), BRAVA, and various "store" brands.] to squeak while I worked. 
NEEDLES:
I've used old ndls from the '50's made of some kind of plastic, today's plastics and acrylics, nickel-plated, and steel from size 3 to 10-1/2. 
I use Addi's, Boye's. KnitPicks, and the circs with the black cords (I don't remember that brand name right now.) Still never had a squeak; even though I've listened for it since reading the first post about squeaky acrylic yarn.
That has been my experience. Squeaks :?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I am using Lion Brand Pound of Love in a denim color to make some scarves right now...the yarn is soft and squishy, slightly stretchy...I am very pleased with it...I am using the recommended size 8 needles, and a fisherman's rib pattern


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

WelshWooly said:


> After being a member here for a few years I have come to the conclusion that UK acrylic is made very differently from USA. I haven't used pure wool for about 40 years.The 70s was about the time the original stiff, spiky, smelly acrylic yarn vanished and something indistinguishable from wool at half the price replaced it. I am knitting a kimono type type cardigan in 100per cent acrylic yarn(Marriner), I'm using steel circulars ATM but have used both plastics wood,but not bamboo, and have no problem with stitches sticking
> It drapes well and the colours are lovely and best of all I can throw it in the washing machine. Try a different brand, you might just have bought a lemon.


I think you may have a point there, re the difference. I am in UK and always use acrylic due to wool being too prickly for me and never have a problem with the acrylics, nor does any other knitter that I know. 
Each to his/her own.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

All acrylics are not alike. Sirdar Snuggle is one of my favorite baby yarns. Berroco Comfort & James C Brett are also very nice acrylics. Maybe you just picked the wrong yarn


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

There are also some nice, soft yarns that are a blend of acrylic with superwash wool. They are definitely affordable and make lovely, hard wearing garments, especially for children, and are washer and dryer safe. You might look at one of those. I've currently have a project going with Cascade Pacific: 40% merino, 60% acrylic.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Where does this squeaking come from? I have yet to hear it in all my years of knitting. Just asking- not fanning,


I don't get any squeaking either. Even when I used my old Boye needles. Maybe people who knit tightly get a squeak.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

A couple years ago I knit an afghan for my son and daughter in law out of a beautiful super wash merino yarn. It is large and would cover a queen size bed easily. They don't use it because it's wool. I put a lot of work and money into that project. They do have the care instructions. 
I'm making another afghan this time for a daughter and son in law. This time I'm using Encore hoping it will get used. I prefer to work with wool but sometimes it just isn't practical. Different yarns for different projects and people. There isn't one right way on these projects.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

It's funny what we learn as we knit more. I first bought many of the cheap bamboo needles fron EBay and they were fine. Then I tried Chiagoo bamboo- love them .Next- their lace needles. A love affair had been born. My yarn stash has grown to include alpaca, cashmere, anything with silk, super wash wool and lots of beautiful acrylics. What I'm learning now is that sometimes the really cheap eBay needles work best with the slick yarns. I have learned to try different needles before I give up on a yarn because it is too difficult to knit with. I learned that from all of you, so Thank You!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I too use whatever I think is good for a particular project with the recipient and care of the yarn in mind. Happen to come across a 75% acrylic 25% wool last weekend that was SO SOFT I could not believe it! It was Ella Rae Cozy Soft Chunky. I made two baby hats from the skein and I will definitely use this yarn again and check out Ella Rae's worsted version of this as well. If you get a chance to try it, you won't be sorry!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Lesson for you.. Don't use this yarn again. Be happy enjoy your knitting...if a yarn of any fiber is a "joy sucker", note it and avoid it..😮


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I use acrylic for all the prayer shawls I make, and have never ever heard it squeak, and I have made quite a few.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fortunate1 wrote:
Lesson for you.. Don't use this yarn again. Be happy enjoy your knitting...if a yarn of any fiber is a "joy sucker", note it and avoid it..&#128558;


&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;. I agree. Sockit2me gave me the advice to "get rid of yarn that is not a pleasure to work with... Life is too short"! Through time, trial and error I have learned what I enjoy knitting with AND which to avoid.....


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Krishna, Aren't you the happy camper today?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, yes..... LOTS of us have found it squeaks... Like nails on a chalkboard for me.
> 
> I realized (over time and from here on KP) that I prefer superwash wool for baby items. It is JUST as easy to care for, breathable and more comfortable to wear and NO squeak. Chalk it up to lesson learned.
> 
> We all have our own personal tastes (in EVERYTHING in our lives) and yours is natural fibers over acrylics... No offense taken!


I agree with you. I am even more of a 'yarn snob'. I prefer my own homespun yarn, either silk, alpaca, wool, mohair, you name it. I find homespun yarn is more forgiving than store bought yarn.

I find it easier to crochet with acrylic yarn than to knit with it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I avoid acrylics, not because I am a "yarn snob" though. For some reason, even the softest of acrylic yarns, feels like barbed wire on my hands. On rare occasions I have had a friend or loved one purchase acrylic yarn and had me knit/crochet something for them and I've paid a dear price with red and chapped hands.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> was also going to suggest plastic, I have some that work very well, but don't know the brand for sure, they are older.


Debbie, how nice to see Selinsgrove , my son graduated from Susquehanna and I love your pretty town!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I wonder if the tightness of ones tension creates the squeak. I find I am a loose knitter and the acrylics I've used for baby items, mainly Caron, were nice and slippery, sometimes falling off the metal needles. I actually think it's nice of you to knit with something other than what is preferable to you, just because it will be kinder to the mother's hectic lifestyle.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

cah said:


> Was it the Bernat Softee Baby yarn? I've used that before, and I think with nickel plated needles. It didn't squeak for me. I can imagine it would stick to wood, carbon, and bamboo, especially if you're a tight knitter. It's a nice acrylic but I'm not going to say there isn't better ones out there. I hope you're not basing your decision on that one yarn.
> 
> Natural fibers are fine but when it comes to busy moms and babies, it doesn't make sense to gift items that need to be hand washed. I know if I had gotten any, they'd have gotten no use. And I only had one baby at a time! Save your time and yarn and knit only for yourself or others who you know will use and properly care for the item.
> 
> It's funny you mention this because I used a very precious skein of sock yarn (Felici) to knit a hat and socks for my nephew's son. The poor kid broke out in such a rash and I felt awful. The yarn is a super soft merino/nylon blend. I vowed never to use wool for a newborn again. Acrylics only. And I'm kind of angry that I wasted that beautiful skein of yarn.


Don't necessarily blame the wool. Nylon is unpleasant, scratchy stuff to work with. I wouldn't want to try wearing it myself; however, I bought a bunch of it (85% wool and 15% nylon) and I force myself to use it for men's work socks once in a while. It's a light greyish tan so it's not hard on the eyes.

As for "busy mothers", among other things, they no longer have to deal with the washing, hanging and folding of diapers, so that alone ought to free up enough time to hand wash a few small items. Washing baby socks and tiny sweaters is not much more time consuming than washing one's hands anyway. Automatic washers are great but they haven't totally replaced the need for a little human intelligence. For instance, they can't yet sort colors and/or fabrics. At least, mine isn't capable of this and it's a great improvement over the washer I had when my children were little.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

KroSha said:


> To acrylic or not to acrylic?
> 
> All right, so you've had some problems.
> 
> ...


 The thread is only up to 8 pages now - oh mY!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never had acrylic yarn squeak, hmm, are you knitting so tightly that it is over stretching the yarn? I've never had it stick badly either. I use bamboo on acrylic to make it set there and not slip, but I have never had these issues. maybe I am a loose knitter?


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


That is my favorite acrylic as well. I've made baby blankets (knit and crochet), baby sweaters and just finished a poncho for my gd. A pleasure to knit with, the color combos are great and the yardage (over 300 yds) for the money is great (and it machine washes well). And I've found discontinued colors for only $7 at Webs.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> If YOU find a particular thread "useless", you are neither obligated to comment or to read such topics. Knitters are free to post what ever they wish... Perhaps refer to the forum rules of you have questions.
> 
> The OP is simply sharing HER experience from HER viewpoint as you are welcome to share yours.
> 
> We all have the our own personal preferences on yarn we choose to knit with and wear, the food we eat, where we choose to live, etc. etc. it DOES makes SENSE to me to discuss experiences with fibers on a knitting site.... If you don't agree, you can skip this topic or take it up with Admin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at it this way...if we all used only a limited range of yarn, whether wool OR acrylic, imagine what the prices of the preferred yarn would be! Variety of people's preferences, variety of yarns, something for everyone. Using or not using one or the other doesn't confer superiority on anyone, so why waste time arguing? I'd rather be knitting...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

barbdpayne, I so agree, how do we learn from here if we do not allow different opinions and information, to be posted? But some of us have a sense of humor and some of us don't. I have knitted with masonry twine, brick layers string, and also with very nice natural fibers. We are string looping fiends, does it really make a difference?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I use a variety of yarns but have never come across a squeaky acrylic. Sorry you have that problem. I, too, wonder if UK acrylics are better in that respect. There are certainly some that you wouldn't even guess were acrylic


Hi Lostie,

Here in our area of the US, we have countless choices of different brands and types of acrylics in the stores. The same is true of other yarns. Some are not as good as others, of course, and I find that you can't be sure the most expensive ones are the best. This is also true of natural fiber yarns. It is interesting to read the different experiences expressed by everyone, isn't it?


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't remember ever having a yarn of any fibre squeak on my needles and it's been 60+ years!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

With so many members posting on this thread I have a question about superwash wool.

This is information from the Lion Brand site:

"About Yarn: What is superwash wool? 

Superwash wool is a wool yarn that is machine washable and, therefore, will not felt. 
Each hair of wool is made up of scales. Felting occurs when these scales bind together. The superwash process prevents the scales from binding in one of two ways. Some superwash wools are given an acid bath that removes its scales. Alternatively, the yarn can be coated with a polymer or resin; this is essentially a protective coating for the yarn to prevent felting. A yarn can be treated with either or both methods to become superwash.
It's important to remember that excessive heat (such as with a hot setting on a washing machine or dryer) can damage a superwash coating, which may lead to felting. That is why we recommend cold washing and flat drying with our superwash wools. Also, keep in mind that superwash wools tend to stretch a little more than normal. This is because the scales of the yarn cannot bind together. It's especially important to do a proper gauge swatch with a superwash wool to see how your yarn will stretch.
A final thing worth noting is that not all washable yarns are superwash. This is because superwash is a patented process. Washable wools that are not superwash may have very different washing and drying instructions, so it's important to always follow your yarn label's care instructions. "

My question is:
Since I don't have any superwash wool in my stash I was wondering if the label lists the fact that the yarn may be polymer or resin coated or the result of an acid bath. Thank you for any information you may have.

Edited to correct typos.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> With so many members posting on this thread I have a question about superwash wool.
> 
> This is information from the Lion Brand site:
> 
> ...


We've been down this road before and I'm sure there will expert advice on this again.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sorry that the yarn squeaked for you. As far as I recall, I've only had the squeaking issue with acrylic once. But, it was very annoying.
I may or may not have commented on it on my Ravelry project page.
I do a lot of charity knitting, mostly for Panama. There we're expected to use acrylic. Most of the acrylic yarn I've used has been fine.
I do love wool though. And alpaca. And angora. I'm pretty sure if someone gave me quiviet or whatever it's called, I'd love that too.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Where does this squeaking come from? I have yet to hear it in all my years of knitting. Just asking- not fanning,


It's a conundrum. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh brother...here we go again. Must we continue this debate forever? Use what you like and stop with the judgements of what others choose to use. It's just plain unkind.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I've knitted with acrylic yarn for many years and never had any problems until recently I was using one of the one pound acrylics. I realized what everyone meant about the squeak. It was rough and squeaked on my needles. After it was washed, it was really nice and soft though.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I knit all children's things with acyrlic. Never have a problem. They come out beautiful and they are so easy to care for.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> We've been down this road before and I'm sure there will expert advice on this again.


I was wondering if the content information lists which process is used. I have knit with superwash in the past but most of the washable wools I have used and still have in my stash are blends. 
Most of the knitting I do these days is for charity and the hospitals so machine washable is preferred.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I knit all children's things with acyrlic. Never have a problem. They come out beautiful and they are so easy to care for.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> If YOU find a particular thread "useless", you are neither obligated to comment or to read such topics. Knitters are free to post what ever they wish... Perhaps refer to the forum rules of you have questions.
> 
> The OP is simply sharing HER experience from HER viewpoint as you are welcome to share yours.
> 
> We all have the our own personal preferences on yarn we choose to knit with and wear, the food we eat, where we choose to live, etc. etc. it DOES makes SENSE to me to discuss experiences with fibers on a knitting site.... If you don't agree, you can skip this topic or take it up with Admin.


Amyknits has nailed it! There is no rule about whether anyone likes or dislikes any particular type of yarn. People with very thin skin would be wise not to jump in with an attitude when they see a topic that offends them.

I have formerly confessed to being a total "yarn snob" <admin, how many times do I need to appeal for a "tongue-in-cheek" emoji?????>

I totally LOVE the expensive yarns and buy them when I can justify the expense, but when my grandchildren grow up and move into dorms, I offer to make them an afghan in their school colors. For them I buy acrylic and I just put up with the squeek, and I do it joyfully. I have had to confess that no yarn company makes a center pull skein like Red Heart!!!

I don't "look down" on my friends (in person or KPer friends) who use Red Heart all the time. It isn't an issue of morality or anyone's self esteem. It's just a personal preference. Some people may disagree with my preference for buying cheap TP or think my furniture is tacky, but that doesn't have any effect on our respect or likeing for each other. For Pete's sake, it's just different strokes for different folks!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

LizR said:


> I was wondering if the content information lists which process is used. I have knit with superwash in the past but I think most of the washable wools I have used and still have in my stash are blends.
> Most of the knitting I do these days is for charity and the hospitals so machine washable is preferred.


I've never seen which process was used listed on any label of superwash wool that I've used. I suppose you could call the company and ask them.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

cah said:


> I've never seen which process was used listed on any label of superwash wool that I've used. I suppose you could call the company and ask them.


Thank you cah. I was just wondering about it so perhaps I will check some labels at my LYS. Baby sitting today and unable to get out so it seemed easier to ask here. 
I have some lovely merino and mohair blends and 100% cottons but no 100% wool right now.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


 :roll: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I second what you said Amyknits. This site is where opinions count and 
help us KPers out.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

LizR said:


> I was wondering if the content information lists which process is used. I have knit with superwash in the past but most of the washable wools I have used and still have in my stash are blends.
> Most of the knitting I do these days is for charity and the hospitals so machine washable is preferred.


I can't speak for all but I've never seen a superwash label explain which process was used.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

So sorry you are having trouble with yarn sticking and squeaking.
I use a lot of acrylics, mostly Red Heart super saver, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice, Jiffy, Heartland, Pound of Love), and the Loops and Threads yarns from Michael's, and I also use a variety of needles -- Boye, Denise, Knitter's Pride Karbonz, and Clover Takumi bamboo.

Acrylics are fine for me on all these needles, no sticking and no squeaks.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I can't speak for all but I've never seen a superwash label explain which process was used.


Thank you. dragonfly. Love your username, dragonflies are my favorites-even more than butterflies.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> The only squeaking I've heard is from the whiners.


I just knew you were out there somewhere, mopgenorth, love your comments and your sense of humor!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> I just knew you were out there somewhere, mopgenorth, love your comments and your sense of humor!


Yes, she makes my day.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Thank you. dragonfly. Love your username, dragonflies are my favorites-even more than butterflies.


My garden's best friends!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Krwabby said:


> I too use whatever I think is good for a particular project with the recipient and care of the yarn in mind. Happen to come across a 75% acrylic 25% wool last weekend that was SO SOFT I could not believe it! It was Ella Rae Cozy Soft Chunky. I made two baby hats from the skein and I will definitely use this yarn again and check out Ella Rae's worsted version of this as well. If you get a chance to try it, you won't be sorry!


I used Ella Rae Yarn in the past what lovely yarn to work with, I happen to agree with you.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> My garden's best friends!


And so beautiful to watch with their shimmering/glowing colors.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> And so beautiful to watch with their shimmering/glowing colors.


You are a poet, my friend. A break from the nastiness.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

LindaLu said:


> Galaxycraft, are you being "hall monitor" today? LOL 😀 This thread gave me a chuckle because I could see what was coming!


"Bad Moon on the Rise"--Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

LizR said:


> Thank you. dragonfly. Love your username, dragonflies are my favorites-even more than butterflies.


 Years ago when I was dealing with a divorce I started seeing dragonflies everywhere and over time they have become kind of my "spirit animal". They are survivors (as a species they've been around), they are adaptable, they are quick to maneuver around obstacles and they often get more beautiful as they age.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I never use acrylic because I don't like the feel of it---especially cheap yarn sold in barrels. I knit for enjoyment and would use super wash wool for baby items.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Elder Ellen said:


> Don't necessarily blame the wool. Nylon is unpleasant, scratchy stuff to work with. I wouldn't want to try wearing it myself; however, I bought a bunch of it (85% wool and 15% nylon) and I force myself to use it for men's work socks once in a while. It's a light greyish tan so it's not hard on the eyes.
> 
> As for "busy mothers", among other things, they no longer have to deal with the washing, hanging and folding of diapers, so that alone ought to free up enough time to hand wash a few small items. Washing baby socks and tiny sweaters is not much more time consuming than washing one's hands anyway. Automatic washers are great but they haven't totally replaced the need for a little human intelligence. For instance, they can't yet sort colors and/or fabrics. At least, mine isn't capable of this and it's a great improvement over the washer I had when my children were little.


Moms don't have freed up time these days. They are all working. It takes two incomes these days to support a family.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Busy girl said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky - 25% off now at Deramores.
> Fantastic yarn and beautiful colours.


Thanks for the heads up--I think I will check this out! Prices are excellent!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> "Bad Moon on the Rise"--Creedence Clearwater Revival


Oh. Bad moon On The Rise? I always thought it was, "There's a bathroom on the right".


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh. Bad moon On The Rise? I always thought it was, "There's a bathroom on the right".


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh. Bad moon On The Rise? I always thought it was, "There's a bathroom on the right".


Hahahahahahaha...

Wikipedia - The refrain in the chorus, "there's a bad moon on the rise," is commonly misheard as "there's a bathroom on the right". (John) Fogerty has parodied the mishearing in live performances of the song.

Can ANYONE tell which is which?

CCR Misheard lyric, Bad Moon Rising "There's a Ba ... ? :






~~~


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> You are a poet, my friend. A break from the nastiness.


Thank you. I always try to see the beauty in nature.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Years ago when I was dealing with a divorce I started seeing dragonflies everywhere and over time they have become kind of my "spirit animal". They are survivors (as a species they've been around), they are adaptable, they are quick to maneuver around obstacles and they often get more beautiful as they age.


This is a lovely sentiment. I'm glad you were helped by these beautiful insects.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Moms don't have freed up time these days. They are all working. It takes two incomes these days to support a family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: While I'm sure it's all about priorities when it comes to spending free time, usually the children themselves are the priority, not the care of their clothing.

To Elder Ellen: It was the wool. The child has nylon in other clothing. I'll never convince the "mom" otherwise. The mom in this case being the grandma but we won't get into the reason for that. The worst part (other than losing my precious Felici of course) is that Grandma will probably tell the child he's "allergic" to wool when he's really not, and he'll never try it again. His skin was just overly sensitive and he'll probably outgrow it. If I'd waited until he was older this may not have happened, and I don't think it's worth the risk when they're so small. Babies and toddlers will now get Berroco Comfort from me, which surprisingly has a much higher nylon content, but it's one of the softest acrylic blends I've ever worked with. There's a skein in my stash earmarked for a hat for this baby come the cooler weather.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

jjolo32 said:


> Me too dragonfly,I find that I knit easily with acrylic,socks,ety plastic needles or bamboo. I just loove to knit with any of it whether wool,alpaca,or man made. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I use wool, bamboo, blends and acrylic and never had acrylic squeak. I am making a 10 stitch afghan right now, not a squeak.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


Well speaking for myself I can't always afford the natural fibers and even acrylic is pretty pricey now so I get what I can afford. Luckily I don't have problems with it though. I just watch for sales and coupons to keep my stash built up . LOL!

Georgia


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Years ago when I was dealing with a divorce I started seeing dragonflies everywhere and over time they have become kind of my "spirit animal". They are survivors (as a species they've been around), they are adaptable, they are quick to maneuver around obstacles and they often get more beautiful as they age.


Perfect analogy. Good thinking.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Well speaking for myself I can't always afford the natural fibers and even acrylic is pretty pricey now so I get what I can afford. Luckily I don't have problems with it though. I just watch for sales and coupons to keep my stash built up . LOL!
> 
> Georgia


I'm with you on this. On a fixed income so affordability is important to me.
Your avatar is making me feel nice and cool on this hot, humid day. :lol:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

The parents' preferences for their child are more important that the giver's preference for a yarn type.

I can't wear wool, mohair or angora, and neither can my children, but I like working with them(with gloves). However, after seeing the PETA video of the worldwide treatment of sheep being sheared, I'm not going to buy any more unless I personally know the farmer and the sheep shearer.

Modern synthetics are very different and you get what you pay for. Sirdar, Wendy, Peter Pan and James C Brett make pretty and durable synthetics.

If your yarn is squeaking, your tension/gauge is probably too tight. Bamboo needles are more "sticky" and are among the few needles that will squeak.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


Having used umpteen brands of acrylics as well as most natural fibers, I have continued to be mystified by the squeaking issue since I've never had that experience. Tight knitting crossed my mind as a possible cause, along with various hand lotions/sanitizers. I don't know why I can't just forget about it since it doesn't affect me, but it's somewhat of a puzzle that my brain can't put down :~).


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


I wonder, also, if tension was a bit too tight. I'm not a tight knitter and have never had problems with acrylic sticking to the needles, nor squeaking. It would take the joy out of knitting with it.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Amy, why so snarky


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Some acrylics do not squeak and are easy to move on needles. I usually use a blend with cotton, nylon, or rayon. Those of us with wool sensitivity have tried alot of them!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have children, one grandchild, dog, cats, TV on, music sometimes, 2 different school schedules, an adult child with no car so I am his transportation and a senior MIL that lives in another county. I wear myself out in these 90 plus degree days and sleep very well at night. Squeaking? I don't hear or notice squeaking!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Yes, there are choices, of course. Unfortunately the Joann's near me was very low in inventory so there weren't many choices in colors I wanted to use. Since I am making these for twins, I wanted to use a main color and a trim color for one and then reverse the main and trim colors for the second. There weren't enough of two colors I liked in any of the other brands. And as I said before, the yarn is very pretty and soft looking and feeling. It is just the way it slides (or not) on the needles.


Sounds like you will be pleased with the final result. For the first time ever I have had a squeak and I decided I needed to go up a size needle, but a cowl doesn't worry about gauge so worked. Also was likely knitting way tighter than usual as I was in a hurry.
Enjoy your next project more!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

As the saying goes, "to each his own". I use nothing but acrylic or cotton and 95% Red Heart. Never a problem except perhaps yarn barf-which is no big deal. Hope all is well.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> No squeaks - no moans - no groans - no snags - no pulls ----


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

"I wonder" why you take it personally!
It is not only you who is entitled to his/her opinion.
Thank you for increasing the volume. Not really.


AmyKnits said:


> If YOU find a particular thread "useless", you are neither obligated to comment or to read such topics. Knitters are free to post what ever they wish... Perhaps refer to the forum rules of you have questions.
> 
> The OP is simply sharing HER experience from HER viewpoint as you are welcome to share yours.
> 
> We all have the our own personal preferences on yarn we choose to knit with and wear, the food we eat, where we choose to live, etc. etc. it DOES makes SENSE to me to discuss experiences with fibers on a knitting site.... If you don't agree, you can skip this topic or take it up with Admin.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

There's one thing no one has thought about on the needle size and yarn. Bernat used to have 2 sizes of baby yarn. One is a fingering size that calls for a 3mm (US size 2.5) and the other calls for a 4mm (US size 6). The pattern may have been written for the smaller size yarn. I still have some of that yarn as well as the Red Heart the same size.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

cheron16 said:


> Amy, why so snarky


Unfortunately, some things just can't be fixed, and will happen time and time again. I have given up asking why!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Lostie said:


> James C Brett Marble Chunky, James C Brett Marble Chunky ........ :lol:


I love,love, love James Brett Marble Chunky. Have knitted with just about every colour combination.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I certainly agree that items for babies (and all children) should be machine-washable and -dryable. I love Plymouth Encore yarn (worsted weight) - it's 75% acrylic and 25% wool. Have used it on size 7, 8, and 9 needles both metal and bamboo with no problems.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Having used umpteen brands of acrylics as well as most natural fibers, I have continued to be mystified by the squeaking issue since I've never had that experience. Tight knitting crossed my mind as a possible cause, along with various hand lotions/sanitizers. I don't know why I can't just forget about it since it doesn't affect me, but it's somewhat of a puzzle that my brain can't put down :~).


I was thinking maybe the weather has something to do with it especially if you don't have AC. She is "In Hiding" so it's hard to tell. Some of our southern states get weather into 100 degree mark.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Wow. I thought we were free to post anything about knitting and what we like and dislike. I don't care if people use human hair for knitting...it is about what makes us happy--and for me, it is using nice wools and alpacas. If you find the posts worthless, feel free to not read them but don't be insulting.


You're correct! This group is open to all of us! I understand your issue with the squeaky yarn. I use all types of yarn but prefer natural fibers. I say this with one caveat,it just makes me shiver when people use yarn spun from their dog or cat! Honestly no offense intended. It just isn't something I could do. I only bring this up to show how truly different we all are. Good luck with your baby sweaters.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well this thread started out nice and respectful to other opinions and bingo, posters weigh in with borderline, IMHO, attitude. So now I bow out and hope others can see past the niggling that goes on here. Admin deleted the last posts that people got so darn nasty, it will happen until the lesson is learned or the rest of us just quit as soon as the posts appear. Cannot we all live with our opinions and keep the harsh ones private on a public forum? If not , maybe join a chat that likes to put down, criticize and harbor ill will.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

KroSha said:


> To acrylic or not to acrylic?
> 
> All right, so you've had some problems.
> 
> ...


 :thumbdown: Seems to me that YOU are usually the one who starts a cat-fight!!! You hardly say anything pleasant....are you angry at the world. Remember, "if you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all". Guess you have forgotten this truth.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Years ago when I was dealing with a divorce I started seeing dragonflies everywhere and over time they have become kind of my "spirit animal". They are survivors (as a species they've been around), they are adaptable, they are quick to maneuver around obstacles and they often get more beautiful as they age.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


 :thumbup: I find it very interesting as to each individual's like and dislikes. For me, acrylic yarn has always worked on 98% of my knit projects. However, I do use other yarns, too. Thanks heavens we aren't all alike--how boring this would be, eh


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Moms don't have freed up time these days. They are all working. It takes two incomes these days to support a family.


I don't think you understand that babies and small children need their mother's attention more than all the stuff that money can buy at the local mall. They can only wear one out-fit at a time so 3 or 4 will do rather than 20 or 30. It's quite possible to sew a button back onto an article of clothing rather than put it out in the trash. Same goes for toys. If Mom stays home, she can cook instead of picking up expensive junk food, etc. Then, there is the cost of day-care, a "working wardrobe", and extra transportation. All things considered, working outside the home is a luxury that very few women can really afford until their children are grown. It's great that some Dads are now willing to help though. That evens things out a bit.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Now that we're going off topic -- many mother, including me in the past and my daughter now -- work outside the home because we have professions and want to make that contribution in the world. We do manage to make enough money to afford the child care, wardrobes, etc. but the point is that we work out of CHOICE, not just necessity. Our kids grow up stronger for it, too, especially the girls who see the strength of their mothers.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well this thread started out nice and respectful to other opinions and bingo, posters weigh in with borderline, IMHO, attitude. So now I bow out and hope others can see past the niggling that goes on here. Admin deleted the last posts that people got so darn nasty, it will happen until the lesson is learned or the rest of us just quit as soon as the posts appear. Cannot we all live with our opinions and keep the harsh ones private on a public forum? If not , maybe join a chat that likes to put down, criticize and harbor ill will.


Admin deleted that thread at the request of a member. To me that is wrong. If you don't like something, don't read it . Censorship is alive and well.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Julie's Mom said:


> Now that we're going off topic -- many mother, including me in the past and my daughter now -- work outside the home because we have professions and want to make that contribution in the world. We do manage to make enough money to afford the child care, wardrobes, etc. but the point is that we work out of CHOICE, not just necessity. Our kids grow up stronger for it, too, especially the girls who see the strength of their mothers.


Off topic too but must add my DIL is a career woman too but could not do it comfortably without the 100% help and effort from our son, the Dad, and he is busy running his own company too. And professional women earn more usually, many still work just for minimum wage here or a little above, they cannot afford to go to work if you consider affording stress related issues without the wage to make it easier. Some work strictly for health care, their take home pay is almost nil. 
Setting and being the good example while pursuing a career is admirable but stay at home moms can have that too even if finances are tight and they are willing to do without a lot of the frills in life. I was both a professional and stay at home mom , I had no child care issues because of friends and family. DH and I worked opposite shifts many times.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In this day and age sometimes it is the stay at home Dad. 
It all depends who is bringing home more of the bacon.

Just like yarn every situation is different sometimes it takes two to make it a go.
I fell sorry for the single parent.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

cah said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: While I'm sure it's all about priorities when it comes to spending free time, usually the children themselves are the priority, not the care of their clothing.
> 
> To Elder Ellen: It was the wool. The child has nylon in other clothing. I'll never convince the "mom" otherwise. The mom in this case being the grandma but we won't get into the reason for that. The worst part (other than losing my precious Felici of course) is that Grandma will probably tell the child he's "allergic" to wool when he's really not, and he'll never try it again. His skin was just overly sensitive and he'll probably outgrow it. If I'd waited until he was older this may not have happened, and I don't think it's worth the risk when they're so small. Babies and toddlers will now get Berroco Comfort from me, which surprisingly has a much higher nylon content, but it's one of the softest acrylic blends I've ever worked with. There's a skein in my stash earmarked for a hat for this baby come the cooler weather.


I love Comfort yarn- I have several skeins in assorted colors.. I be used it for baby sweaters and washcloths.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Admin deleted that thread at the request of a member. To me that is wrong. If you don't like something, don't read it . Censorship is alive and well.


Well it is their site, we are guests here. It is a monetary thing for them , a business, they can chose to do as they please. Protecting their image is important.
And as nasty as some of the post were, I would have shut it down too, it was not complimentary to the objective of KP. If that is censorship, so be it, but I do not see it as so when this is basically a commercial site.
I would not have people acting that way in my home, why should they have it on their enterprise.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well it is their site, we are guests here. It is a monetary thing for them , a business, they can chose to do as they please. Protecting their image is important.
> And as nasty as some of the post were, I would have shut it down too, it was not complimentary to the objective of KP. If that is censorship, so be it, but I do not see it as so when this is basically a commercial site.
> I would not have people acting that way in my home, why should they have it on their enterprise.


Don't read it if it upsets you, for Pete's sakes. I forgo subjects that I'm not interested in or if I see a person I don't care for, I click and I'm gone. In your home, kick them out.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Do't read it if it upsets you, for Pete's sakes. I forgo subjects that I'm not interested in or if I see a person I don't care for, I click and I'm gone. In your home, kick them out.


Every time I hear don't read it I agree. But some people come into a thread midstream, or they are newcomers or people looking for an answer , they do not read the whole thread, they get the impression KP is awful and they are right in some instances. 
I do ignore a lot of avatars and I guess I should give up on championing kindness rights tho my nature is one of fairness. 
Best I put my energies into knitting today.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Julie's Mom said:


> Now that we're going off topic -- many mother, including me in the past and my daughter now -- work outside the home because we have professions and want to make that contribution in the world. We do manage to make enough money to afford the child care, wardrobes, etc. but the point is that we work out of CHOICE, not just necessity. Our kids grow up stronger for it, too, especially the girls who see the strength of their mothers.


I'm glad that you can afford to make that choice now. It's not always been an option.

This got off topic when I suggested that most mothers should have time enough to hand wash some tiny woolen articles since they now have machines to do some of their more time-consuming chores. It doesn't take much time anyway.

When my four children were still young, we did the math and determined that we could not afford to have me working outside the home, even though I was trained and educated to do so. I managed quite well later on, so I've seen both sides. I applaud women in the professions -- especially since I remember when we weren't even allowed to apply to grad school, no matter how well qualified we were.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

My biggest complaint about acrylic yarn in store-bought sweaters (I know that's a bad word) is that it pills terribly, so I have avoided knitting with it. My favorite yarns are mixed, especially with rayon in it because rayone is usually shiney and softens other fibers when mixed with it.

Just my two cents.

Bev


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Every time I hear don't read it I agree. But some people come into a thread midstream, or they are newcomers or people looking for an answer , they do not read the whole thread, they get the impression KP is awful and they are right in some instances.
> I do ignore a lot of avatars and I guess I should give up on championing kindness rights tho my nature is one of fairness.
> Best I put my energies into knitting today.


Sorry If I blasted out. I am so sick and tired of people complaining of unfair treatment to this one person. Once many of us were fans, then the day when an insult is thrown our way, you say, wait a minute. So hopefully that never happens to you. If it does, you have our support. Your kindness and fairness is very appreciated but please understand, not everyone has that quality built into them


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Elder Ellen said:


> I don't think you understand that babies and small children need their mother's attention more than all the stuff that money can buy at the local mall. They can only wear one out-fit at a time so 3 or 4 will do rather than 20 or 30. It's quite possible to sew a button back onto an article of clothing rather than put it out in the trash. Same goes for toys. If Mom stays home, she can cook instead of picking up expensive junk food, etc. Then, there is the cost of day-care, a "working wardrobe", and extra transportation. All things considered, working outside the home is a luxury that very few women can really afford until their children are grown. It's great that some Dads are now willing to help though. That evens things out a bit.


I'm not talking about extensive wardrobes and days of Ozzie and Harriet are gone. There is food to put on the table and there are single moms out there. I'm just saying that many (probably most) mothers out there today do not have time to hand wash baby items.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Ah, yes, You're the first to mention humidity. That could really be a factor. Everything sticks when it is hot and humid.

Bev


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Don't read it if it upsets you, for Pete's sakes. I forgo subjects that I'm not interested in or if I see a person I don't care for, I click and I'm gone. In your home, kick them out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> KroSha said:
> 
> 
> > To acrylic or not to acrylic?
> ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I was thinking maybe the weather has something to do with it especially if you don't have AC. She is "In Hiding" so it's hard to tell. Some of our southern states get weather into 100 degree mark.


That's something I hadn't thought of. Perhaps she'll come back and give us a clue on that ;~). Actually, Michigan got pretty close to the 100 degree mark not so long ago, but I wasn't knitting with acrylic at the time.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I love Comfort yarn- I have several skeins in assorted colors.. I be used it for baby sweaters and washcloths.


And another vote for Borocco Comfort yarn!! In all available weights!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Every time I hear don't read it I agree. But some people come into a thread midstream, or they are newcomers or people looking for an answer , they do not read the whole thread, they get the impression KP is awful and they are right in some instances.
> I do ignore a lot of avatars and I guess I should give up on championing kindness rights tho my nature is one of fairness.
> Best I put my energies into knitting today.


I'm with you. I feel compelled to champion kindness and fairness so when I see it happening and/or unkindness and unfairness is directed at me, the hairs on my back stand straight up and I make sure that person knows that I won't stand for it.

That being said, I can understand if someone joins in on a thread, doesn't read the whole thing or doesn't know the history of the participants, and by just one or two comments gets the impression that I am snarky- that's the price I pay for standing up for myself against another, I guess.

I post on other threads and compliment another persons work etc. without a bit of snark. I truly am impressed with the craftsmanship and shared knowledge on this site.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Sorry If I blasted out. I am so sick and tired of people complaining of unfair treatment to this one person. Once many of us were fans, then the day when an insult is thrown our way, you say, wait a minute. So hopefully that never happens to you. If it does, you have our support. Your kindness and fairness is very appreciated but please understand, not everyone has that quality built into them


But I see it as unfair to all who come for pleasure or info and encounter the controversy, regardless of origination.
And the few qualities I may exhibit are always works in progress! LOL!!

Now, that spiral headband that was posted, forgive me I do not remember by whom, is on my needles as a scarf. I made a cowl, did not like the drape so steeked it and made two head bands. That was from Caron, Simply Soft, I just didn't make it wide enough to look good. Now I have Caron Jumbo on for the scarf and am loving it. It is 92F and smokier than before, the Gkids have gone home, the house is closed up and the AC on so I can knit to my hearts content!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I'm with you. I feel compelled to champion kindness and fairness so when I see it happening and/or unkindness and unfairness is directed at me, the hairs on my back stand straight up and I make sure that person knows that I won't stand for it.
> 
> That being said, I can understand if someone joins in on a thread, doesn't read the whole thing or doesn't know the history of the participants, and by just one or two comments gets the impression that I am snarky- that's the price I pay for standing up for myself against another, I guess.
> 
> I post on other threads and compliment another persons work etc. without a bit of snark. I truly am impressed with the craftsmanship and shared knowledge on this site.


You have so eloquently expressed my same thoughts and feelings. Thanking you.


----------



## csuej (Feb 7, 2015)

all you people must knit very tight. I am a very loose knitter and in all my 40 years never had this happen to me. I use mostly circular needles


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

csuej said:


> all you people must knit very tight. I am a very loose knitter and in all my 40 years never had this happen to me. I use mostly circular needles


Only a very few of the many posters who have contributed to this thread have experienced the yarn squeaking on their needle. The possible reasons offered have been, as you mentioned, that the knitters' tension was too tight or too small a size of needle was used.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> After being a member here for a few years I have come to the conclusion that UK acrylic is made very differently from USA. I haven't used pure wool for about 40 years.The 70s was about the time the original stiff, spiky, smelly acrylic yarn vanished and something indistinguishable from wool at half the price replaced it. I am knitting a kimono type type cardigan in 100per cent acrylic yarn(Marriner), I'm using steel circulars ATM but have used both plastics wood,but not bamboo, and have no problem with stitches sticking
> It drapes well and the colours are lovely and best of all I can throw it in the washing machine. Try a different brand, you might just have bought a lemon.


I've been dog sitting today so I'm late to the party. I just wanted to say that I have used several UK acrylics over the past few years which I liked just fine, and I have also used several from many other countries (USA imports a lot). I haven't honestly noticed one iota of difference over all except that some are just easier to work with than others, but that's true of all fibers I've worked with. I continue to have trouble wrapping my head around why this "issue" is so explosive on this forum, and it has been a continuing thorn in the sides of many for years. Go figure. The only yarns I've had serious issues with were pure wool--not all, just two which are considered close to or actual luxury yarns. I presume that's just the luck of the draw and not worth WWIII. I still use woolen yarns because I think it's a self-defeating mistake to generalize about almost everything in knitting/crocheting/etc. items.

Most folks amass considerable hostility in their journeys through life, whether they admit it or not. Taking that out on other folks in the guise of a yarn war is something I'm no longer going to be a part of. This last part is not aimed at you, WelshWooly, it's just something I needed to say ;~).

EDIT: Neither is anything I say intended to put down anyone who feels a need to defend one's self. I don't believe in being a doormat, either. I think self defense can be done without a nasty counterattack, however. These are just things I hope we will all think about. It's entirely possible to stand one's ground without blowing the others' heads off, eh?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Yes, there are choices, of course. Unfortunately the Joann's near me was very low in inventory so there weren't many choices in colors I wanted to use. Since I am making these for twins, I wanted to use a main color and a trim color for one and then reverse the main and trim colors for the second. There weren't enough of two colors I liked in any of the other brands. And as I said before, the yarn is very pretty and soft looking and feeling. It is just the way it slides (or not) on the needles.


Our JoAnn store has gone from carrying a huge stock of yarn to almost nothing to almost too much again over the course of four years. I don't understand, but try to roll with the punches :~). They have chronically carried too little of one color/brand to make an adult sweater. When questioned, the response was that they would be happy to order, which most of us could do ourselves and get it more quickly. Sigh!


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

martina said:


> I think you may have a point there, re the difference. I am in UK and always use acrylic due to wool being too prickly for me and never have a problem with the acrylics, nor does any other knitter that I know.
> Each to his/her own.


.

Likewise! I haven't had any problems with the UK acrylics and I have used most of them along with wool and wool mixes. They are beautifully soft, particularly the Stylecraft brand. It is a very popular brand in the UK.I have just bought King Cole Cherish baby double knitting 100% anti-pilling acrylic. It feels lush and I can't wait to use it. I also want to knit an 'Aran' in 100% wool when I can afford to splash out!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

amortje said:


> I don't understand your problem with acrylic yarn.
> Here, in my country (Europe) we can buy the most soft and comfy acrylic yarns without all that nasty irritations you mention.
> I knit all baby items in soft and lovely acrylic yarns. Never had a problem. Perhaps you could try a bigger size needle to work more comfortable.
> There are many beautiful and soft and pretty acrylic yarns who knit without all those problems. I can use every needle I want, metal, plastic, even the most cheep needles, no problem with our acrylics .... here in my country.
> ...


I learned to knit with Red Heart; then a LYS opened here and supplied us all with wonderful acrylics from the Netherlands; the owner was a native of the Netherlands and imported yarns from all over Europe. Thus my introduction to natural fibers as well. She never displayed one iota of preference for one over another, so I didn't learn that mindset. It was a less than pleasant surprise to run into it further down the knitting/crocheting road.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cah said:


> I've never seen which process was used listed on any label of superwash wool that I've used. I suppose you could call the company and ask them.


I've never seen any process listed either; I wasn't aware there are two different processes until recently, and that information came from a combination of this forum and an internet search. Even then, brand names were not given.


----------



## anirose2 (May 5, 2011)

Please forgive me, I haven't read all 15 pages of comments. I recently knitted a baby cocoon, hat and blanket with Bernat Pipsqueak with Deborah Norville needles and had no problem with squeak (no pun intended) and loved the softness of the fiber and how easy it was to work with. I've recently gotten back into knitting so I don't have experience with many types of yarns. For those interested, I found Deborah Norville's circular needles at Tuesday Morning and after trying them had to go back and bought quite a few. The wood is so smooth and almost like a rosewood, the cord was lovely. There is a set of interchangeable that can be purchased.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> I've never seen any process listed either; I wasn't aware there are two different processes until recently, and that information came from a combination of this forum and an internet search. Even then, brand names were not given.


The information I posted came from the Lion Brand site so I assume it referred to their own.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Just an aside, not all acrylics are created the same way. Some squeak, some don't. Some are tightly spun, some have halo. Some have very little stretch and some do just fine. There are even different kinds of Bernat Baby yarn.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like maybe you are knitting on a needle size that is too small for the yarn, making your life difficult. (just a thought from the statements about it sticking to needles and making your hands hurt)


 :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> btw, I'm not saying you have to use acrylic. I use .. they all have their place in my stash... I was just trying to think why you are wool, alpaca, luxury or acrylic.having SUCH a rough time with it.


I am with you in this. Thanks God I also can afford to buy yarn after my heart's desire, but as you say :" they all have their place in my stash"...


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I'm with you. I feel compelled to champion kindness and fairness so when I see it happening and/or unkindness and unfairness is directed at me, the hairs on my back stand straight up and I make sure that person knows that I won't stand for it.
> 
> That being said, I can understand if someone joins in on a thread, doesn't read the whole thing or doesn't know the history of the participants, and by just one or two comments gets the impression that I am snarky- that's the price I pay for standing up for myself against another, I guess.
> 
> I post on other threads and compliment another persons work etc. without a bit of snark. I truly am impressed with the craftsmanship and shared knowledge on this site.


 :thumbup:


----------



## csuej (Feb 7, 2015)

After living in Barbados for several years where English yarn (all fibers) were plentiful and reasonably priced> I came to the conclusion that the US Manufactures of yarns can't compete with Europe. They have been trying but so far I can't say they have suceeded. Bernat is a canadian company and some of their acryllic yarns are atrocious. Therefore I would sugesst to all if you are going to make an item , to by one skien see how it works for you and go from there.
another thought : the tighter you knit will make a difference. Acryllics seem to have less stretch than some natural fibers so would make a difference . Also humitiy is a big factor. I can't knit during summer months because yarn sticks to my hands and sticks somewhat to needles. The best thing of all is to be glad that you can knit at all and that you have little ones to knit for!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> KnitPicks does make an awesome acrylic. So does Kraemer, and James C. Brett. I have worked with Universal before and been happy. I think it's Lion Brand who makes Amazing, and it is pretty nice. I find it more consistent if I order from than rather than root around store bins.


I must say really like the Kraemer yarns I've used. My LYS ordered what I needed to make my son's sweater [it's still in the works - really have to get cracking with it.] It's similar to Encore which is great for kids stuff, but it has touch more wool. Great feel while knitting. Check out their web site, I believe their yarns are made in the US. http://www.kraemeryarns.com


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I hate to say it, but this subject has been beat to death. Why???


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

My yarn has never squeaked or sounded like nails on a chalk board! I love my acrylic yarn and love my natural fibers, I just love yarn to knit with. Although, I do use more acrylic yarn than natural fibers.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I hate to say it, but this subject has been beat to death. Why???


Well I for one have never heard of half of these yarns mentioned so I have learned a lot about the application, function and item used on.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for this response. The occasional bullying behavior is very familiar to me...I teach junior-high school students.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

martyr said:


> I must say really like the Kraemer yarns I've used. My LYS ordered what I needed to make my son's sweater (it's still in the works - really have to get cracking with it.) It's similar to Encore which is great for kids stuff, but it has touch more wool. Great feel while knitting. Check out their web site, I believe their yarns are made in the US. http://www.kraemeryarns.com


I've liked the Kramer yarns I've used as well. The last time I ordered, it was free shipping for whatever amount you ordered. :thumbup: I ordered from their website.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for this response, barbdpayne. The occasional bullying behavior is very familiar to me...I teach junior-high school students.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

Coopwire said:


> Oh brother...here we go again. Must we continue this debate forever? Use what you like and stop with the judgements of what others choose to use. It's just plain unkind.


The irony...


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

loveseat said:


> I second what you said Amyknits. This site is where opinions count and
> help us KPers out.
> Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


Wow, I was at Byron Center today. Small world.


----------



## Zeece (Mar 20, 2015)

HI..i am a lurker...i love reading the posts...and i like the differences in opinions..likes and dislikes...i don't find them rude..just an opinion...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I hate to say it, but this subject has been beat to death. Why???


Why not???


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

cah said:


> I've never seen which process was used listed on any label of superwash wool that I've used. I suppose you could call the company and ask them.


I have read it's a 'trade secret' and they won't disclose how/what is done to each kind of superwash wool. Just that it's one of the two ways of doing it.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh. Bad moon On The Rise? I always thought it was, "There's a bathroom on the right".


yup, it will always be there's a bathroom on the right.

It sort of blew me away to find out (gulp, gulp) that's (gulp) not right.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I mainly use acrylic, as I find it easier to knit with and a lot cheaper. I have not had the problems of it sticking to needles.

Di


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Here in UK I find most acrylic yarn very soft and easy to work with. I use Sirdar Snuggly, Rico, Stylecraft, James C Brett and they are all lovely to work with on any kind of needles.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well I for one have never heard of half of these yarns mentioned so I have learned a lot about the application, function and item used on.


👍


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Firstsoprano said:


> 👍


Isn't it great to have so much info available at KP? Your dog in your avatar caught my eye and my heart! How sweet!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeece said:


> HI..i am a lurker...i love reading the posts...and i like the differences in opinions..likes and dislikes...i don't find them rude..just an opinion...


Glad you joined in. Some topics I just watch too, if i don't have anything or anything new to say - just to learn more. This forum is so great for learning about new things! I do find i have more interest in a topic if I have participated. so this next week if you find yourself wondering about anything to do with your needlework, start a post. That's really fun. also if you have a question i can almost guarantee that you will hear back on the forum quicker than almost any other resource!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

if you clean your needles with a Windex type product and shine them with wax paper the yarn will slide easier and probably svoid the squeaking


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> btw, I'm not saying you have to use acrylic. I use wool, alpaca, luxury or acrylic... they all have their place in my stash... I was just trying to think why you are having SUCH a rough time with it.


I agree with you. I use all types of yarn.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I have never been a fan of 100%acrylic yarns so I haven't used them for years. But I needed to make baby sweaters for twins being born to a distant relative and I figured a working mom with twins would not have time for gentle care (I know this cause I had twins!), so I gave in and purchased very pretty Bernat baby yarn that looked much like nice wool. Now I remember why I hate knitting with this. I have gone through bamboo, steel, wood and carbon needles and the yarn sticks to all. My hands are sore from fighting to move it on the needles. And it squeaks--I remember someone mentioning that and now I understand. However, the pattern is very cute and the yarn is quite pretty so I think the finished items will look nice. I am half finished with the first one and one more to go. I will be so glad to be done. Acrylic--never again. Now I know there are many of you who love it and I am not disrespecting you. This is my personal opinion based on my usage. Back to natural fibers for me.


I understand because I prefer natural fibers, but every now and then I find an acrylic yarn that reaches out to me.


----------



## deebee (Oct 12, 2012)

I found sometimes when needles are sqeaking that some talcum powder sprinkled on hands and needles will help


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

martyr said:


> I must say really like the Kraemer yarns I've used. My LYS ordered what I needed to make my son's sweater [it's still in the works - really have to get cracking with it.] It's similar to Encore which is great for kids stuff, but it has touch more wool. Great feel while knitting. Check out their web site, I believe their yarns are made in the US. http://www.kraemeryarns.com


Yes, they are made in the USA. My LYS carries no imports.


----------

